# Age Groups



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

I am just curious as to the age groups that are here.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

ahchk! I hit the wrong one. I should have been in the Golden...but guess I wanted to be younger...


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

lol
:uhoh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> ahchk! I hit the wrong one. I should have been in the Golden...but guess I wanted to be younger...


Oh thats it Cyndy ..make the rest of us feel old....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Oh thats it Cyndy ..make the rest of us feel old....


Ah well, you can't see me. I can be as young as I wanna be.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

it's always funny to see these - you can totally tell how old the person who starts them is based on where they do the cut off for "old"


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GOSH, you're golden is you are over 40????? Shoot, I guess I'm platinum by now.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Only 1 of me so far?! I know there's more  I'm 22


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It cracks me up that anyone over 40 is golden!!!! LOL!
Golden used to be over 65! What happened to 40 is the new 30?

At almost 55, I can't believe the senior qualifications we(DH and I) will get now! I guess that's the bright side!
I will tell you younger people, I can't believe I am almost 55! It goes by so quickly!
Treasure each moment!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> It cracks me up that anyone over 40 is golden!!!! LOL!
> Golden used to be over 65! What happened to 40 is the new 30?
> 
> At almost 55, I can't believe the senior qualifications we(DH and I) will get now! I guess that's the bright side!
> ...


So true. That being said, I really don't feel any different than I did years ago..... I mean there are physical changes to aging, but feelings, aspirations, dreams..... all the things that make you, YOU are the same.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Debles said:


> At almost 55, I can't believe the senior qualifications we(DH and I) will get now! I guess that's the bright side!
> quote]
> alot of places (thift stores, restaurants) changed SR discounts from 55 to 62 or 65 - - but if you say "senior discount" they never ask for ID - not like trying for a beer when you're 19
> I always thought when I turned 30 I'd just magically have it "all together" - hair, clothes, organization; when that didn't happen I felt much more relaxed.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Dang I made the same mistake as Lucky's Mom... Let's just say I'm a young Golden Older m'k?

Actually I had to come back to this and say "Yeah I AM a young Golden considering what age is Golden in this poll... Heck I'm only 47


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am 28, and my guy is almost 35


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am willing to bet that Cindy Z is at the lower end of this poll.  Especially seeing as she considers "40" as "GOLDEN" :doh:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> ... mean there are physical changes to aging, but feelings, aspirations, dreams..... all the things that make you, YOU are the same.


How true this is. I get to see a number of friends that I grew up with from the time I was an infant till graduating high school. I always enjoy seeing how although there is less and less hair on our heads and that that is still there is getting grayer and grayer. But the group of us has not really "changed" much, we are all basically the same as we were when we were kids.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ummmm, I guess I fit into the Golden category. I only feel Golden once in a while, though. LOL


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

MyBaileyGirl said:


> Only 1 of me so far?! I know there's more  I'm 22


& now there's 2! I'm 23:wave:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Loboto-Me said:


> Dang I made the same mistake as Lucky's Mom... Let's just say I'm a young Golden Older m'k?
> 
> Actually I had to come back to this and say "Yeah I AM a young Golden considering what age is Golden in this poll... Heck I'm only 47


I saw "golden" and just automatically went up a notch.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am 57 but since having that naughty Charlie i can run as fast now as a 27 year ild lol


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

MyBaileyGirl said:


> Only 1 of me so far?! I know there's more  I'm 22


I'm 27!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not 50, I'm 49.95 plus tax :wave:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I would have checked 'ancient' had there been such a choice!


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

MyBaileyGirl said:


> Only 1 of me so far?! I know there's more  I'm 22


23 here!! haha we are the minority!!


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

:nana: *Don't I wish!!*

*I am 55 until Jan. *






AmbikaGR said:


> I am willing to bet that Cindy Z is at the lower end of this poll.  Especially seeing as she considers "40" as "GOLDEN" :doh:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

CindyZ said:


> :nana: *Don't I wish!!*
> 
> *I am 55 until Jan. *


**** I lose again!!! :doh:
But then I will 55 til November so I WIN the one that matters :311taunt-


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ouch. That hurt to have to click the "Golden" button. :


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm 46 guess I'm Golden too...LOL


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

16. Am I the youngest?:gotme:


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

^^^LOL. I'm a youngster! There are a couple of us juniors on here! :wavey:


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

ckj05 said:


> 23 here!! haha we are the minority!!


Whooohoo! I'm 23 too.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

ugh! I hate having to choose the 25-35 category... I can feel 30 getting closer and closer everyday. I still have a couple years before I get there, though!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

goldengirls550 said:


> There are a couple of us juniors on here! :wavey:


Dude, now even I feel old ... :doh:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

katieanddusty said:


> Dude, now even I feel old ... :doh:


POOR KID! :nopity:
It's all downhill from here!!! :bowrofl::lol::bowrofl::lol::agree:


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

24 but I look like I'm 16, with this haircut like 13... So that's about 19 then?


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Golden oldie here!!!

I finally get a 10% "Senior" discount at "Roses" (kinda like a discount version of walmart). I just turned double-nickles two weeks ago!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Earlier, in a different thread, I referred to my parents "enjoying their golden years" They are 81 and 76! I didn't know that I had already reached my golden years as well at 43! Crap! :doh:


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm not 50, I'm 49.95 plus tax :wave:


LOL! I'm 49.5.......I wonder if that would make me tax exempt. LMAO!

~Jackie


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

:doh::doh::doh::doh: I never thought that over 40 is Golden?????? I turned 50 in Jan 2008 so I must be absolutely ancient and should start making applications for the old age home.... I sure hope that they will take furbabies!

I do remember being a teenager & thinking that anyone over 30 was OLD!!! Then when I was 30, 50 was old. Now that I'm 50, 70 is getting old!!!! Funny how our perspectives change:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

Gwen said:


> :doh::doh::doh::doh: I never thought that over 40 is Golden?????? I turned 50 in Jan 2008 so I must be absolutely ancient and should start making applications for the old age home.... I sure hope that they will take furbabies!
> 
> I do remember being a teenager & thinking that anyone over 30 was OLD!!! Then when I was 30, 50 was old. Now that I'm 50, 70 is getting old!!!! Funny how our perspectives change:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


 
hello..
i just have a question, if its too painful to bring up thats totally fine but i was wondering what happened to your oliver? My Jack is 3 and i cant even imagine anything happening to him. I love the name oliver btw


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I'm 23 but people think I'm a lot younger. Sometimes its no fun.


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

LucyD said:


> Well I'm 23 but people think I'm a lot younger. Sometimes its no fun.


im 23 too, where are you from?


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

ckj05 said:


> im 23 too, where are you from?


 
I'm in Miami Florida, what about yourself?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Gawd, I'd love to be 40 again!


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

My GAWD!! I didn't mean to make everyone feel ancient. I just was not sure how old everyone was. Figured I was the "Golden Oldie" :curtain: That is why I polled the way I did. 
*
See you all act 20!!* lmao EXCEPT you 20ish year olds.. you act 30! :


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep...you made us ALL feel ancient. :lol:

Golden Oldies at 40??? Hahahahahaha!!

Doesn't matter....I'm 57 for exactly 3 more days. And, I agree...I don't feel any older than when I was in my 30's!! Of course having all these dogs keeps me moving...quickly! LOL


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm actually surprised that there are as many young members as there are. As for age, I remember thinking I'd feel something magical when I turned 18. Now I'm closer to 50 than 45 and still waiting to feel different. Where'd the girl in the mirror go???


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm 23. I'm surprised to see there are about the same number of "young" members as "youngish" (25-35) members.

I wouldn't guess that any of you were older than me, though - everyone acts so youthful.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

aww man! I got bumped up a category.. boo..


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> I wouldn't guess that any of you were older than me, though - everyone acts so youthful.


I'm guessing that's better than when my wife says I am acting "childish" :nana:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The mirror comment reminded me of someone. I took care of a woman who was 99. I was wheeling her past the full length mirror when she said, "Stop!" She looked at herself and said, "Peg, is that you in there?" Even at 99 you are as young as you feel.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Oh thats it Cyndy ..make the rest of us feel old....


 
LOL, Mary we're not OLD, we're GOLDEN 

Goes along with your golden halo


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm a golden! Yippee!  (I'm 55. I see I have a lot of company in that category, too!)


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I put 25-35 but I guess that's a little white lie LOL. I'll be 25 in the beginning of February- And DH is 28 going on 29 (yikes!).


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> & now there's 2! I'm 23:wave:


Add another i'm 23 too


----------

